# 1,100 lb New Mexico Elk....Wow!



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

This guy has to be seriously jacked-up.










Full Story


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

And he got it with a bow, now that takes some balls!

Eric


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

amazing elk!
he'll need to add a room with 10' ceilings just to hang the mount!
i made my 1st trip out west a couple of years back to elk hunt and it spoiled me.i've never seen so much game.the elk were herded up and we saw mulies and pronghorn everywhere we went.if i have my way i'll be back out there in a couple of years!!


----------

